# 50 Amp manual trans with 30 Amp Generator



## harley572 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all I have a Briggs & stratton 800o running watt generator. I ordered a generac 30amp 10-16 circuit transfer switch but recieved the 50 Amp kit one instead. (better deal this one goes for $200.00 more). I am pretty sure I can use it safely. I called Generac they would not give me a straight answer. Obviously may main concern is SAFETY. The transfer switch model is Generac 6296.

1. Can I just change the cord and inlet box to 30 Amp and utilize switch that way. If so the switch states I need 100 Amp breaker in main panel, can I now use a 60 Amp breaker instead (like the 30 amp switches require) and change out the 50 amp breaker in switch for ones I can utilize. 

2. Or should I use the 50 Amp cord and inlet and buy a 30 -50 amp adapter for generator. If this way do I need to buy the 100 amp breaker for main panel or can i use a 60 Amp breaker since only 30 amp output from generator

Thanks for any input or advice you can provide. Cj


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Use the 100 amp breaker and associated wiring in the main panel.
That's so you don't overload it when on the mains.

You can use a 30 amp inlet and a 30 amp breaker for the generator OR just install it as it says using the 50 amp inlet and 60 amp breaker, and adapt the lead for your generator - future proof!

There should be no problems with your inspector doing it either way.


----------



## harley572 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response. 

I understand but confussed on a point. "You can use a 30 amp inlet and a 30 amp breaker for the generator OR just install it as it says using the 50 amp inlet and 60 amp breaker, and adapt the lead for your generator"

A 50 amp transfer switch calls for 100 amp seperate breaker to be installed on the main. For a generator rated for 50 amps I understand that is whats required, but since my generator is only rated for 30 Amps (8000 watts running)and the outlet on generator has a 30amp recepticle only, can I reduce that 100 amp breaker that I need to supply for the main to a 60 amp breaker. (a 60 amp is all that is required to use with a 30 amp transfer switch). Or do you think that would overload it.

If I were to install as is with the 50 amp switch , inlet and cord would you just use a 30 to 50 amp adapter from generator outlet plug to 50 amp cord ?

I forgot to mention that I am going to have a whole panel upgrade done at same time from 100 to 200 amp service. 
Thanks Again


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It's really two separate questions. 

*First: Should I connect the transfer panel to the main panel with a 100 amp or 60 amp breaker?
*
Without knowing what loads you plan to have on the panel, to get the full capacity out of it put the 100 amp breaker on the main panel. 

Your transfer panel is designed for it and that's how it's documented. It doesn't matter what your generator is rated. This breaker won't have anything to do with that. This is the feed from your current main panel to the new transfer panel only.

Depending upon what you have on that panel you may not be able to run them all on the generator but could on the main.

*Second question, should I use a 30 amp breaker and inlet OR use the 50 amp inlet and 60 amp breaker?*

Either is fine. This only applies to when you're using the generator. If you ever do get a bigger generator you'd be ready for it if you use the heavier wire. 

*Can I make a suggestion?*

If you're upgrading your panel find one that the manufacturer (like Siemens or Murray) makes an interlock for. For one thing it's a lot cheaper, I only paid $35 for my interlock.

Return that panel you have. You won't need it. With a proper interlock you can choose ANY circuit to power. All you need is ONE breaker properly sized for your inlet.


----------



## harley572 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions and help.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Harley there are some great videos on YouTube on Interlock VS Transfer switch. I went with an interlock too. Very easy to plug the generator in. Like dan wrote you have have a much better choice in what to turn on. If I had to do it again I would use and Interlock or a 3 way disconnect switch. Home Depot sells the 200 amp 3 way switch. I would stay away from the small transfer switches


----------

